# Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen



## Hoschi (13. Apr. 2011)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte 
oder jeder der mir weiter helfen kann,
ich möchte mir gern Spiegelkarpfen in meinen Teich setzen.
Tiefste Stelle ist ca. 2 m B x 1,5 m L x1,5 m T
Dann gestuft: ca. 2 m B x 8 m L x 0,5 m T
Hatt ca. 28000 L
Frage: Kann ich das überhaupt machen?
Und wenn, wie viel Tiere sollte ich max. einsetzen?
MfG
Der Neue


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo Hoschi,

und herzlich Willkommen - ich habe Deine Frage aus dem eher problematischen Thread mal wieder herausgelöst.

Mal sehen, was unsere Fischexperten zu Deiner Frage sagen.


----------



## BA83043 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Klar wrum nicht wenn die filterung passt, andere tun bei der grösse Koi einsetzen sind auch Karpfen.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Nachtrag - warum willst Du die Spiegelkarpfen einsetzen? Willst Du sie als Weihnachtsbraten anfüttern und das visuelle ist Dir egal oder möchtest Du sie als Zierfische mit einem attraktiven Teich? Das sind nämlich völlig unterschiedliche Ansätze....


----------



## Armatus (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo Hoschi,

ja du kannst Spiegelkarpfen einsetzen.

Wie viele hängt von deiner Filterung ab und was du noch in den teich setzen willst.

Ich würde sagen so 3-5 stck.

@ Christine:

Ich habe auch einen Spiegelkarpfen im Teich, als Zierfisch. Sind super interessant! Werde mir noch einen Schuppi holen.

LG Dani


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo Dani,

alle Fische sind interessant (für mich zumindest). Mir ging es mehr um die Technik, die evtl. noch benötigt wird, da Karpfen ja doch ein wenig Staub aufwirbeln  (oder nicht  )


----------



## Hoschi (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo an alle,
Danke für den Einstand.
Als Stadtkind, hatte ich das Glück, eine Parkanlage mit zwei grossen Ententeichen gleich in der nähe zu haben.
In diesen Teichen wahren auch Spiegelkarpfen, die wahren sehr groß und hatten schon Algen,grünsparn oder wie auch immer man das nennt auf dem Rücken.
Diese riesen Fische schwammen dann an der Oberfläche und das sah einfach Super aus.


----------



## canis (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Die Grösse des Teiches ist grundsätzlich ausreichend, eine Filteranlage wäre natürlich von Vorteil. Lieber nicht zu viele Fische reinsetzen, die genannten 3-5 Stück sind ausreichend.


----------



## Armatus (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Dani,
> 
> alle Fische sind interessant (für mich zumindest). Mir ging es mehr um die Technik, die evtl. noch benötigt wird, da Karpfen ja doch ein wenig Staub aufwirbeln  (oder nicht  )



Nabend,

jop,das stimmt auf jeden Fall! Die machen sehr viel Dreck ^^

@ Hoschi: kannst du mal ne Skizze von deinem teich machen,so kann man sich das besser vorstellen

mfg


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo,


blumenelse schrieb:


> da Karpfen ja doch ein wenig Staub aufwirbeln  (oder nicht  )


Wenn Fische Staub aufwirben sollte dringend Wasser in den Teich 

(sorry, konnte nicht anders)

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Armatus (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn Fische Staub aufwirben sollte dringend Wasser in den Teich
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Ja, macht ruhig weiter so


----------



## Hoschi (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo zusammen,

Das mit dem Staub find ich gut.

Ich habe Bilder eingestellt und dachte mit der Beschreibung kann man sich vorstellen, wie groß der Teich ist.
Als grössenvergleich ist ein Bild mit einer Schubkarre dabei.

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## Armatus (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Teich groß genug für Spiegelkarpfen*

Hallo,

wie gesagt,der Teich ist groß genug für 3-5 Spiegelkarpfen 

Lg


----------

